# Type A unit, Type B unit and  Accessible Unit



## darcar

Both chapter 11 of the IBC and ANSI A117.1-2003 refer frequently to Type A, Type B and Accessible units. Section 1102 gives defeinition of each but to me its unclear.

Can someone put this in clear terms?


----------



## mark handler

*Fully-accessible *Type "A" units; and *Adaptible* Type "B" units


----------



## brudgers

ICC/Ansi A117.1


----------



## darcar

mark handler said:
			
		

> *Fully-accessible *Type "A" units; and *Adaptible* Type "B" units


Thats how I understand it too but wouldnt that translate to Type A and being the same as an "_Accessible unit_"?

Look at section 1107.6.1 of the 2009 IBC and it states _Accessible units_ and Type B units shall be provided in R-1 occupancies. One of the questions in the Accessibilty study companion is

A Group R-1 motel containing 60 sleeping units must be provided with a minimum of

__________ Type A units.

a. 0 (Type A units are not required)

b. 2

c. 4

d. 6

Reference _______________

The answer was a. 0 (Type A units are not required) because the code section doesnt SPECIFICALLY address Type A...

If the code is going to see them as different... what is the difference?


----------



## vegas paul

Type A and Accessible are not the same...


----------



## mark handler

vegas paul said:
			
		

> Type A and Accessible are not the same...


Type A Units shall be Accessible per ANSI 117.1 section 1003

Type B Units shall be Accessible and adaptible per ANSI 117.1 section 1004

Sometimes you guys are just A**L retentive

Basically Type "A" units, accessible ; Type "B" units, Adaptible


----------



## Paul Sweet

Type A and Accessible are similar.  They aren't exactly the same, because they're based on different federal standards.  Type A & Type B come from the 1988 amendments to HUD's Fair Housing Act, and were based on the 1986 ANSI A117.1.  Accessible units come from ADAAG, and apply to places of public accommodation (hotels & motels).


----------



## mtlogcabin

2 examples of the differences

Accessible Units are ANSI 1002

Type A Units are ANSI 1003

1002.3.2 Turning Space. 

All rooms served by an accessible route shall provide a turning space complying with Section 304.

1003.3.2 Turning Space.

All rooms served by an accessible route shall provide a turning space complying with Section 304.

EXCEPTION: Toilet rooms and bathrooms that are not required to comply with Section 1003.11.5 through 1003.11.9.

1002.11 Toilet and Bathing Facilities. 

Toilet and bathing facilities shall comply with Sections 603 through 610.

1003.11 Toilet and Bathing Facilities.

1003.11.1 General.

All toilet and bathing areas shall comply with Section 1003.11.4. At least one toilet and bathing facility shall comply with Section 1003.11. At least one lavatory, one water closet and either a bathtub or shower within the unit shall comply with Section 1003.11. The accessible toilet and bathing fixtures shall be in a single toilet/bathing area, such that travel between fixtures does not require travel through other parts of the unit.


----------



## peach

I agree with Paul Sweet; finding the definitions of Type A and Type B isn't as clear cut as it sounds.. you need to look at the Fair Housing Guidelines.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

darcar

In reference to Section 1107 (2006), Accessible Units have everything in place, with clearances for frontal approach.  Type A is ‘less’ accessible with adaptable bathrooms and Type B sometimes known as “safe harbor” or “Fair Housing Unit” allows side approach maneuverings to ‘primary’ areas with adaptable bathrooms.

The IBC gives the scoping of where, the ANSI provides the technical requirements of how.


----------



## darcar

Sorry all, but this still isnt clear to me.

If the IBC is going to refer to Accessible, Type A, and Type B... should each be explained in detail what is required?


----------



## mtlogcabin

They are clearly defined in Chapter 10 of ANSI

1002.1 General.

Accessible units shall comply with Section 1002.

1003.1 General.

Type A units shall comply with Section 1003.

1004.1 General.

Type B units shall comply with Section 1004.


----------



## darcar

Thanks mtlogcabin


----------

